# Finally found signs of life!



## HeyHeyEvie (Oct 15, 2012)

Out of my 13 or so eggs in the incubator, I finally found two that are developing! Got the eggs I ordered from eBay today also, so I hope I have more fertile ones soon. Wish me luck!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

HeyHeyEvie said:


> Out of my 13 or so eggs in the incubator, I finally found two that are developing! Got the eggs I ordered from eBay today also, so I hope I have more fertile ones soon. Wish me luck!


Good luck on the hatch'ings when are they due?


----------



## HeyHeyEvie (Oct 15, 2012)

They're due the 10th of November. I'm so excited!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

HeyHeyEvie said:


> They're due the 10th of November. I'm so excited!


I remember when I hatched my first, was super exciting! Keep us posted.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How eggciting! You'll have to keep us posted through it all. We LOVE baby stories.


----------



## HeyHeyEvie (Oct 15, 2012)

I found a third egg with some development! I'm starting to get my hopes up! Hope everything goes well.  ill update again in a few days!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Woohoo! Dance of joy here.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Cool! Good luck on your hatch and hope more show development!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My first little egg from my Little Butter hen.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> My first little egg from my Little Butter hen.


Congrats Sister !!


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice first egg! Congrats!


----------

